# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Open xlsx with earlier version of Excel (especially 97)

## martindwilson

since 97 and microsoft wont let you open xlsx(excel 2007 format)
you are stuffed if some inconsiderate 2007 user sends you a file in this format.
well not quite 
use http://www.zamzar.com/ and it'll convert it to xls for free.

----------


## VBA Noob

Here's the microsoft version

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ex...141071033.aspx

VBA Noob

----------


## royUK

> since 97 and microsoft wont let you open xlsx(excel 2007 format)
> you are stuffed if some inconsiderate 2007 user sends you a file in this format.
> well not quite 
> use http://www.zamzar.com/ and it'll convert it to xls for free.



Very useful site, thanks for sharing Martin

----------

